# Ice life hack



## Christosterone (Nov 14, 2012)

this works real well for focused pain like tendonitis or small areas. Its easy to do. Just need a 16oz styrofoam cup filled with water and placed in the freezer, once frozen, and after lifting or injury, take one out and cut the bottom of cup off, I usually start with a half inch up, exposing the ice. Since its well formed in shape of cup, you can easily use it to massage, ice and compress your owies and boo boos away, trimming back the cup as ice melts.

health always


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 14, 2012)

That's an awesome idea chris!  Thanks!


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 14, 2012)

yes, that is a good idea.  plus it has the styrafoam sides that will insulate so your friggin hand don't freeze.

but i also preach the benefits of TB500, especially when it comes to tendon pain and tendonitis.  if you don't know that this "wonder peptide" is, let me know.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 15, 2012)

Great life hack. Will def utilize.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 15, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> this works real well for focused pain like tendonitis or small areas. Its easy to do. Just need a 16oz styrofoam cup filled with water and placed in the freezer, once frozen, and after lifting or injury, take one out and cut the bottom of cup off, I usually start with a half inch up, exposing the ice. Since its well formed in shape of cup, you can easily use it to massage, ice and compress your owies and boo boos away, trimming back the cup as ice melts.
> 
> health always



I will try this on my girls nipples tonight. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Santaklaus (Nov 15, 2012)

Fuck my girl.. I'm gonna put it on my own...


----------

